# Tell me about Southport



## colacubes (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm off there for a few days next week, so any tips would be welcome   Will probably only have a day and a half there as we've got to spend a day in Liverpool.  Particularly interested to hear whether there's any indie clubs/bar that are worth visiting in the evenings.  The bar at our hotel has a smart/casual dress policy in the evenings so I can't imagine we'll be hanging out there much


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 14, 2012)

My missus comes from Southport - I think the best way to describe it is "genteel".

I haven't been out and about there for a bit - though do recall a drunken crawl through the centre.  V. traditional (as it's got a huge retired population) although there are a few good bars off Lord Street* which might be your cup of tea.

That's not really much help but I try to avoid visiting the in-laws whenever possible!

(*Interesting fact about Lord Street is that it inspired Nopoleon III (who lived there for a bit in the 19th century) to build the Paris boulevards)


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

good bookshops. some grim commercial clubs, i haven't heard of any alternative ones and i'm usually aware of such things in my area (i live about 15 miles away).


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2012)

The date: winter in the seventies
The story: excited Cardiffians board a 'mystery train' hopeful of a day trip somewhere nice. Mood lowers as train heads north passing several pleasant locations. Train eventually pulls into Southport.
The weather: relentless rain
The town: closed. Literally.
The day: shite


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 14, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm off there for a few days next week, so any tips would be welcome  Will probably only have a day and a half there as we've got to spend a day in Liverpool. Particularly interested to hear whether there's any indie clubs/bar that are worth visiting in the evenings. The bar at our hotel has a smart/casual dress policy in the evenings so I can't imagine we'll be hanging out there much


 
I'll tell you about Southport, stay in Liverpool.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 14, 2012)

editor said:


> The date: winter in the seventies
> The story: excited Cardiffians board a 'mystery train' hopeful of a day trip somewhere nice. Mood lowers as train heads north passing several pleasant locations. Train eventually pulls into Southport.
> The weather: relentless rain
> The town: closed. Literally.
> The day: shite


 
Thanks for that 


Fedayn said:


> I'll tell you about Southport, stay in Liverpool.


 
This all bodes well


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

it's a pretty town, but it is quite dull.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2012)

> *Southport*
> Amenities:
> Southport Zoo – home to dead animals
> Old People
> ...


http://idler.co.uk/crap-towns/southport/


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

the beach is shit btw. nice modern pier though.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 14, 2012)

it used to have a mr blobby land if thats any help

it closed down though.

my advice... fuck off out of the place and head for formby to see the red squirrels


----------



## hiccup (Sep 14, 2012)

There's a real ale bar, think it's called Barons Bar, in the Scarisbrick Hotel (on Lord Street), if you like that sort of thing. 

A masterchef finalist has a restaurant there: http://www.tinkers-southport.co.uk/?doing_wp_cron=1347627419 Not tried it, but someone I know went and said it was very nice and not as expensive as they expected.

Ainsdale Beach is lovely, and only a mile or two down the road. Loads of sand dunes, and miles of empty sand.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 14, 2012)

It's on the underground (Mersey Rail) for Liverpool. Get yourself a ticket to ride and forget about Southport. Do try and visit the Gormley installation at Formby beach though


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh dear!! I was going to suggest pming sojourner but I'm not sure she can be more scathing than what's already here!! Seriously though she may have some suggestions.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

the lawnmower museum is in southport i think.


----------



## oryx (Sep 14, 2012)

I think I went there, once. On a day trip from Manchester.

Is it the place with the shopping arcade with wrought iron canopies?

It was fairly nice if that's the case, but you might want to consider that all I remember is wrought iron canopies......


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 14, 2012)

oryx said:


> I think I went there, once. On a day trip from Manchester.
> 
> Is it the place with the shopping arcade with wrought iron canopies?
> 
> It was fairly nice if that's the case, but you might want to consider that all I remember is wrought iron canopies......


No that's The Strand in Bootle. Definitely worth a visit. 
One of the most celebrated architecturally pleasing shopping Malls in Europe.


The above poster is telling fibs


----------



## oryx (Sep 14, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> No that's The Strand in Bootle. Definitely worth a visit.
> One of the most celebrated architecturally pleasing shopping Malls in Europe.
> 
> 
> The above poster is telling fibs


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2012)

I hear there's a good Harvester


----------



## Pingu (Sep 16, 2012)

i have to be honest...

i have been to southport many times and i am struggling to think of a single place to reccomend to someone visiting the place.

for about the same length of time on merseyrail you could get to chester which has a lot more going for it from a visitors pov tbh


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2012)

Yup come to Chester we have Romans and plenty of good pubs. There's even a zoo


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh - just remembered - "Dogging" (or the term at least) was invented in Southport among the sand dunes!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 17, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> Oh - just remembered - "Dogging" (or the term at least) was invented in Southport among the sand dunes!


I'll put that on my to do list then


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 18, 2012)

Pingu said:


> i have to be honest...
> 
> i have been to southport many times and i am struggling to think of a single place to reccomend to someone visiting the place.
> 
> for about the same length of time on merseyrail you could get to chester which has a lot more going for it from a visitors pov tbh


 
Is it still legal to kill a Welshman with a bow and arrow in Chester?


----------



## Firky (Sep 18, 2012)

It's the kind of place that Morrissey would sing about.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 18, 2012)

I remember being taken to a caff in Southport as a kid, some big tea shop place on the front. It was busy so we ended up sharing a table with a woman on her own. She was managing to smoke whilst still eating (ah, happy days..) and got a bit of ash on my as yet empty plate.  Being a helpful child I drew breath and blew it off, leading to that speck of fag ash - and the contents of the ash tray - landing on her egg and chips.  I only remember what happened next in flashbacks.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 18, 2012)

firky said:


> It's the kind of place that Morrissey would sing about.


 Come friendly bombs and fall on Morrissey.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 18, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> Is it still legal to kill a Welshman with a bow and arrow in Chester?


Only after dark


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2012)

Barons bar is a good place to drink.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 18, 2012)

Red squirrels. Fact.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 20, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> Is it still legal to kill a Welshman with a bow and arrow in Chester?


 
dont see many welshemn carrying bows and arrows these days to be fair


----------

